# [SOLVED] sddm google authenticator

## farmer.ro

I am trying to use the Google-Authenticator with the SDDM login screen on KDE.

when:

```
 /etc/pam.d/system-auth
```

```
 auth required pam_google_authenticator.so
```

it seems to put the 2 step verification on every single password prompt, including SDDM, which does not seem to offer a graphical option to enter the Google Code.

when:

```
auth required pam_google_authenticator.so nullok
```

or

```
auth required pam_google_authenticator.so
```

in

```
/etc/pam.d/sddm-autologin
```

and

```
/etc/pam.d/sddm
```

sddm does not offer a graphical login option for the 2 step google code.Last edited by farmer.ro on Mon Aug 29, 2016 3:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## farmer.ro

for now i removed sddm from the default runlevel and decided to use startx, because security seems more important then a fancy gui.

if anyone knows how to add google authenticator to the sddm (i know lightdm works) then feel free to post  :Smile: 

----------

## farmer.ro

Gentoo openrc ~amd64 just installed lightdm and want to make it work with google authenticator.

```
/etc/pam.d/lightdm 

auth required pam_google_authenticator.so
```

i now get asked for a verification code when logging in to KDE 5 Plasma.

zomg pretty cool

however because i want to use the google authenticator globally

```
/etc/pam.d/system-auth

auth required pam_google_authenticator.so
```

but after the last code i can not seem to login with lightdm anymore, because i think /etc/pam.d/system-auth overrides /etc/pam.d/lightdm

**edit**

workaround would be to put

```
auth required pam_google_authenticator
```

in the desired 

```
/etc/pam.d/files
```

----------

## Ma3oxuct

Bummer, I found out the hard way that this KDE method won't work for KDE-Plasma. With Plasma you're stuck with running startx and having to not use the regular lock screen. We'll have to wait (or contribute) to this: https://github.com/sddm/sddm/issues/722

----------

